# Multi-function Steering Wheel Buttons



## TTNZ (Aug 30, 2014)

Hey everyone my TT has this steering wheel 










Can I just buy these buttons off ebay and slot them in and they will work with my RNS510 ? OR is there something else I have to add?









Thanks


----------



## jokskilove (Sep 10, 2013)

You need to buy a new airbag cable to plug in the buttons. Also, you need to tell the car electronics that you have a multi-function steering wheel. This can be done with vagcom, if you can find someone nearby who has it..


----------



## TTNZ (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks, any idea on part number or cost at all ?

cheers


----------



## jokskilove (Sep 10, 2013)

I think the airbag cable is about £45 - no idea about the parts no. Regarding the vagcom thingy, maybe there's a friendly forum member in your vicinity that can fix it for you..


----------



## TTNZ (Aug 30, 2014)

I think my sparky can do it maybe


----------



## TTNZ (Aug 30, 2014)

Now I can't find these buttons anywhere, if anyone has them ?? Let me know

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

There's more to it than that mate

Aswell as the airbag loom, you'll also need a new steering module and slipping

Best do a scan first and see which modules you have fitted

Cars without multifunction steering wheels and cruise control come with low line modules 
Cruise control only, mid line module

For multi function, high line module is required

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## TTNZ (Aug 30, 2014)

I have cruise, this is Jap so they tend to come with all the bells but just not MFW :-(

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Ah yeh, the illusive stereo !!! Lol

Have you got access to vcds ?

As above cruise only requires midline module 
I'd Deffo get it scanned before you start spending mate 
Although now a days the modules and slip rings are cheap enough if needed

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## TTNZ (Aug 30, 2014)

Haha yes that stereo ;-)

I have a friend with vagcom set up, can he look on there ?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes mate 
Scan 16 steering wheel mate

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi TTNZ,

You may find that you are lucky and already have the correct spec module and slip ring. I retro-fitted my 2008 TT with MFSW , I had factory fitted cruise control and didn't have to change the slip ring or module. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

The part number for the airbag loom is 8J0971589F (the F is important). The buttons part number is 8J0951527. I think that there is only one colour option - black.


----------



## TTNZ (Aug 30, 2014)

Awesome gents, thanks again

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------

